# أستفسار : تحوير بطارية ال usp لاستخدام بدل عنها بطارية السيارة ؟



## م.البغدادي007 (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ....................
اني مهندس من العراق ، تعرفون جميعكم الاوضاع في العراق من انطفاء في التيار الكهربائي ، ارجو المساعدتي في عملية تحوير بطارية ال usp mercury 600 لاستخدام بطارية السيارة بدل عنها ، لتطعتي امبيرية أكثر وا وقت أكثر لاستخدامها في البيت . ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

اخى
معذرة قد لا نكون جميعا على دراية بالطراز المذكور رجاء ذكر البيانات المدونة على البطارية لنتمكن من المساعدة
مبدئيا ستكون ايضا 12 فولت و هنا لن يكون هناك مشكله فقط ستكون دائرة الشحن غير قادرة على الشحن السريع لذا قد تحتاج لشاحن اضافى لذلك
ارجو مراعات هل يتحمل الجهاز العمل لمدد طويلة أم لا و هذا من مواصفاته فإن كان لا يتحمل - الحل ان تقلل الحمل ليتحمل العمل فترات اطول


----------



## عباس العراقي (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 
انا ايضا كانت لدي نفس المشكلة سابقا
والأن قمت برفع بطارية ups وربط بدل عنها وعن طريق نفس الأسلاك بطاريتين بقدرة 150 امبير للبطارية الواحدة والأن احصل على زمن تشغيل يصل الى 9 ساعات عند الشحن الجيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عباس العراقي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> انا ايضا كانت لدي نفس المشكلة سابقا
> والأن قمت برفع بطارية Ups وربط بدل عنها وعن طريق نفس الأسلاك بطاريتين بقدرة 150 امبير للبطارية الواحدة والأن احصل على زمن تشغيل يصل الى 9 ساعات عند الشحن الجيد



تحية طيبة .

لكن يا اخي سوف يكون الاخراج Ups محدود لايتعدى جهاز الحاسوب فقط وايضا قد تحتاج الى شاحنة 

بطارية تكون نسبة اخراجها او شحنها لا يتعد لايتعدى 10% من امبيرية البطارية .

لذا هناك Ups مصمم للبطاريات ذات الامبيرية العالية تتوفر فيها جميع المواصفات التي تحتاجها .

تقبلوا تقديري وامتناني .


البغدادي:56:


----------



## علي حسين نعمان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_يا اخواني الاعزاء يجب ادخال تحسينات ليس على دائرة الشحن فقط ولاكن على دائرة التقطيع ايظا"_


----------



## نصار العيساوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

طلب وجيه من أخي صاحب الأستفسار، ففعلاً نحن بحاجة الى مثل هذا التحوير كي يتسنى لنا من تشغيل حاسباتنا لأن كهربائنا الوطنية الله يرحمها.


----------



## نصار العيساوي (20 أبريل 2009)

لا يمكن اضافة بطارية سيارة لل ups المذكور فأنا لدي نفس الماركة و لكن بطاقة اعلى(800) فعندما استبدلت البطارية الأصلية ببطارية السيارة حدث أرتفاع كبير في درجة حرارة الجهاز و هذه الحرارة كفيلة بأعطاب الجهاز (ups) ناهيك عن مشكلة الشحن إذ لا بد من ربط شاحن خارجي لشحن البطارية


----------



## ابو فهد الفلوجي (13 أغسطس 2009)

يا اخي الله يعين بالقرن الواحد وعشرين وحايرين شلون نشغل حاسباتنا وخيرنا يعيش اربع بلدان بكد بلدنا


----------



## Eng_Bandar (17 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو الـ ups ?????????


----------



## rami100100 (17 أغسطس 2009)

Ups هو جهاز يخزن الطاقة الكهربائية ويحتوي على بطاريات جافة بفولتيات وامبيرات معينة لتعطي كهرباء للبيت او للمصنع عند انقطاع الكهرباء


----------



## Eng_Bandar (20 أغسطس 2009)

rami100100 قال:


> Ups هو جهاز يخزن الطاقة الكهربائية ويحتوي على بطاريات جافة بفولتيات وامبيرات معينة لتعطي كهرباء للبيت او للمصنع عند انقطاع الكهرباء


 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس بغداد (23 أغسطس 2009)

عندما تضع بطارية كبيرة .....ستحتاج الى شاحنة كبيرة .....والمحولة الشاحنة التي في ال ups تتناسب مع البطارية الاصلية وليس مع البطارية الكبيرة لذلك قد لا تدوم طويلا نتيجة لزيادة تيار الشحن

ال ups مصمم لتشغيل حاسبة تكون دائرته الالكترونية مصممة للعمل لفترة محدودة (لحين اطفاء الحاسبة ) وهي مدة لا تزيد عن نصف ساعة....اذا كنت تريد ان تشغل الups لفترة طويلة يجب ان تحسن من قدرة الترانزستورات الرئيسية 
وقابلية تحملها للحرارة ولفترات طويلة والا انهارت


----------



## علاء الكعبي (24 أغسطس 2009)

*الرد على تغيير بطارية usp ووضع بدل عنها بطارية السيارة*

*السلام عليكم *​


*يمكن تحوير **usp** بتغيير بطارية الجهاز ووضع بدل عنها بطارية سيارة تيار عالي *


*لكن يجب مراعات مايلي :*


*1 . مواصفات **usp** الحجم المذكور 600 تم تصميمه لغرض تشغيل جهاز الحاسبة في فترة انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لغرض حفظ البيانات واغلاق جهاز الحاسبة بالطرية الاختيارية الامنة .*


*2 . فترة تشغيل الجهاز تعتمد على البطارية الموضوعة داخله, فولتية البطارية هي 12 فولت اما الاختلاف فيكون في التيار كلما زاد التيار زادت فترة تشغيل الجهاز .*


*3 . تغييربطارية **usp**الى بطارية سيارة يحتاج الى شاحنة بطاريات خارجية تتناسب مع تيار بطارية السيارة لكون شاحن بطارية **usp** مصمم لشحن تيار قليل يصل الى 12 امبير تقريبا ويكون الشحن بطيء نسبيا يكفي لشحن بطارية **usp** ولايمكن استخدامه في شحن بطارية السيارة .*


*4 . يجب مراعات التردد الخارج من **usp** بسبب اختلاف المناشيء وهذا امر مهم جدا لكون بعض اجهزة **usp** يكن ترددها تقريبا 80 هرتز اي انها صناعة رديئة والاجزة المستخدمة في العراق تعمل على تردد 50 هرتز .*


*5 . يمكن استخدام طريقة التغيير المذكورة في تشغيل جهاز التلفزيون والستلايت ومراعات اسلاك التوصيل بين البطارية وجهاز **usp** , طول السلك قصير ويكون سمكه جيد لتلافي ارتفاع درجة حرارة السلك اثناء التشغيل .*

*6 . يمكن الغاء الصوت المتقطع وذلك برفع قطعة buzzer من كارت usp للتخلص من الصوت المزعج المتكرر ويبقى فقط اشارة LED تعمل بشكل متقطع تبين عمل الجهاز .*​ 
*تحيات المهندس علي الكعبي*​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي علاء الكعبي على هذه المعلومات ، شكراً


----------



## البطل سوبرمان (26 أغسطس 2009)

يمكن ربط بطاريه سياره وبشكل طبيعي ولك ن يجب اضافه شاحنه خارجيه في السنك يوجد محل مختص بعمل مثل هكذا شاحنتات حيث يكون بها جهاز حمايه لغرض حمايه البطاريه من الشحن المفرط ويتم اضافه مروحه بروسسر على مبردات الترانسستورلحمايتها من ارتفاع درجه الحراره ويجب حساب الحمل على الجهاز حيث ان كل جهاز له حمل معين قادر على تحمله ولا فان جهاز الحمايه الداخلي سوف يفصل التيار ارجو ان تعم الفائده


----------



## said196618 (28 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم انا من سكان غزة واستخدم usp منذ فترة طويلة للاضاءو تشغيل التلفزيون وغيره ولكن يحتاج الى بطاريات ذات امبير عالي وشاحن خارجي


----------



## yakoo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يجب فصل دائرة الشحن الاصلية ل ups وهي تختلف من نوع الى اخر وفي حال عدم التمكن من تتبع دائرة الشحن يمكن ربط دايود يمنع مرور تيار الشحن الى البطارية المضافة .
(شكد حلوة الحياة اذا ما ينطفي الكهرباء):81:


----------



## شوكت احمد كوجر (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

هناك زينر دايود بلوحة ال (يو اس بى) يمكنك رفها من الدائرة للحصول على زمن اكثر ، اي حتى هبوط فولتية البطارية الى 5 فولتات . والخرج 220 فولت !!!

يتحمل اكثر انواع usb حتى 300 واط لفترة اكثر من 6 ساعات .

مجرب 100%


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على مساعدتي ، جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م.أشرف نصر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

said196618 قال:


> اخي الكريم انا من سكان غزة واستخدم usp منذ فترة طويلة للاضاءو تشغيل التلفزيون وغيره ولكن يحتاج الى بطاريات ذات امبير عالي وشاحن خارجي


 اخي انا من غزة اريد ان اسألك هل تشبك الشاحن مع البطارية طوال الوقت ام تفصله عند تشغيل اليو بي اس لانه سيخرج تيار عالي من الشاحن وفى حالة تشغيل اليو بي اس سيحرق لعدم تحمله التيار
اظنك قد فهمت قصدي وهذا صورة لتوضح لك


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز مجرد استخدام بطارية اكبر على نفس الاسلاك للبطارية القديمة ولكن يجب أضافة مروحة لتبريد الترازستور بور لأنك ستعمل على تشغيل الups لفترات طويلة


----------



## عباس العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اني رابط شاحنة خارجية للبطارية ولكن ملاحظة اليوبي أس ميتحمل الحمل العالي اكوعاكسات موجودة بالعراق بكثرة مخصصة لهكذا استخدام


----------



## ouss_ch (15 ديسمبر 2010)

لا مشكلة اطلاقا في استعمال البطرية الكبيرة لكن بشرط عدم وصله بالكهرباء من اجل الشحن والاستعانة بشاحن اكبر


----------



## waelazzaz (8 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

